# Lzyj 2013



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

We are getting ready for a winter storm. While I was getting ready I figured I would take some pictures to share with all of you
Some of you may remember Pizza Cutter. She's getting pretty big and definitely has some attitude








One of Diva's girls








The triplets. The boy is the black with white speckled ears
















Raisins doeling


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Our newest kids:
Boy is the one closer to the mom. Now we are at 12 kids, 10 does/2 bucks


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Awww&hellip; they are so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable congrats. 

All are looking good


----------



## ninabeast (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know what it is about the black and white ones; they make my heart go thumpy thump.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are all so beautiful! But those black and white ones sure stand out


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gotta say I love that little red one. Oh dear I'm finding that I want some boers :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gotta have a spotted black and white.... Thanks.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOOOOW!! They are all gorgeous!! I love them! Especially the last two paints.  Just beautiful.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Gotta say I love that little red one. Oh dear I'm finding that I want some boers :laugh:


I made my husband promise me he wouldn't let me get Boers! They are sooooo cute but I wanted all Dairy, My 3 Saanen/Alpines are bred to a PB Black & white boer ( newbie boo boo, sort of, in all the phone chats I swear it was 3 saanens bred to an Alpine LoL)


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

We had a guy come by today a put a deposit down on all the kids that were born in January. Makes me happy, happy, happy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure have some colorful goats! Love the patterns!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Gotta say I love that little red one. Oh dear I'm finding that I want some boers


Danielle you've got toooo :laugh:. How can you resist those cutie pies. Just 1 lil doe to start.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are all adorable! Congrats! I have to say I love the triplet buckling with his frosted ears! He looks like a Bandit lol


----------

